
Ask HN: Are you using touch typing? - alvil
While writing code?
======
andreareina
Yup. The less I need to keep my mind on _how_ to type, the more I can keep my
mind on _what_. Hunting for punctuation/braces is _slooow_ , and not much else
is happening while you're doing that. Given the density of punctuation in
code, that's a lot of context switching.

Steve Yegge talks about it some: [https://steve-
yegge.blogspot.com/2008/09/programmings-dirtie...](https://steve-
yegge.blogspot.com/2008/09/programmings-dirtiest-little-secret.html)

